

Startup studios on the rise - aszig
https://medium.com/@aszig/startup-studios-on-the-rise-34ec5ad8310d

======
balintorok
So, if you're in a studio (either as EIR or a techie or anything), you get
assigned to different startups? Wouldn't this defeat the purpose of
entrepreneurship, like pursuing whatever idea you have?

~~~
aszig
If you are working on your first startup, and are in love with the idea so
much, that you would not be able to do anything else, then you might be right.

On the other hand, if your priority is to build a (working, sustainable)
company, or become a leader / ceo, then a studio environment could provide you
with a better basis for your goals - stability, etc etc

